# Cannibal relatives ate boy alive



## Tez3 (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...62250/'Cannibal-relatives-ate-boy-alive'.html

I couldn't believe I was reading this. The sheer horror of it is sickening.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 21, 2008)

Wanna go over for a field trip? Cancel some Czechs?


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 21, 2008)

Apparently "keeping it in the family" is just not a good choice.

That's some pretty sick stuff.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 21, 2008)

I think a link was provided to a story on this in the thread about the boy being beaten to death.


----------



## tellner (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep. It was indeed.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 21, 2008)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 21, 2008)

*Attention all users:*

This thread has been moved from the Study to Horror Stories, as that was determined to be a more appropriate forum for the topic.

Karen Cohn
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Tomu (Jun 29, 2008)

I just don't have faith in humanity anymore.:flammad:


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 29, 2008)

It seems more and more that not only is life cheap, a childs life is worth nothing now. I read this morning that in Zimbabwe Mugabe's soldiers looking for a man broke his 11 month old baby son's legs as a warning to him. He may never walk properly. My anger is turning to a long slow wail of despair, is there nothing we can do about anything any more?


----------



## Kacey (Jun 29, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> It seems more and more that not only is life cheap, a childs life is worth nothing now. I read this morning that in Zimbabwe Mugabe's soldiers looking for a man broke his 11 month old baby son's legs as a warning to him. He may never walk properly. My anger is turning to a long slow wail of despair, is there nothing we can do about anything any more?



Giving up often seems like the sane thing to do... but if those of us who care give up, that only leaves those who don't care doing anything - and what would that do to the world?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 29, 2008)

Utterly sickening and horrific and makes me very, very angry.


----------

